# "què" com a interrogatiu



## betulina

Hola, gent!

Fa molt de temps, anys, que em ronda aquest tema pel cap. Tampoc me n'he documentat gaire, la veritat, però, ara que hi penso, m'agradaria preguntar-vos-en la vostra opinió.

Es tracta que he notat que molt sovint fem servir l'interrogatiu "què" en lloc d'un altre. Us en dono exemples:

-Què vindràs, demà? ---- per "quan vindràs, demà?"
-Què ets, de Badalona? ---- per "d'on ets, de Badalona?"
-Què serem, deu? ---- per "quants serem, deu?"

L'entonació és important. Sempre és amb la mateixa construcció, amb la coma entremig, i en sentit afirmatiu, com si en demanéssim una confirmació. Potser ve de la pregunta més directa, sense la coma i amb "que" en lloc de "què": "que vindràs demà?" (encara que, en aquest cas, la coma també hi pot anar, però en els altres dos no: "que ets de Badalona?")

Entenc que ara, vist així escrit, potser sobta, però us volia demanar si ho havíeu notat, i si algú sap o té cap teoria sobre aquest fenomen. Sabeu si en altres llengües també passa? En castellà passa? Jo segurament ho dic, però probablement per influència del català.

Qualsevol comentari serà benvingut!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Betu,

Nomès puc ajudar-te com aquesta demana "En castellà passa?". Jo diria que no, al menys al meu barri. En castellà no podem fer servir "què" per totes les demanes. En castellà fem servir "qué" al principi de una demana (a més quan cal fer servir "qué" logicàment), quan volem una confirmació (per exemple: ¿qué, vas a venir mañana (o no)?"

Salut.

Ant

Sembla que aquest any és una costum el felicitar-te pels victòries de La Penya. Enhorabona  , però recorda el nostre tracte, eh.


----------



## Keiria

Per mi aquí hi ha dos "que" diferents: 



betulina said:


> 1)-Què vindràs, demà? ---- per "quan vindràs, demà?"
> 2)-Què ets, de Badalona? ---- per "d'on ets, de Badalona?"
> 3)-Què serem, deu? ---- per "quants serem, deu?"


 
De fet, a la primera frase hagués escrit el "que" sense accent.

Sempre he pensat que en la frase 1) el "que" feia el mateix paper que en francès el "est-ce que" -> "Est-ce que tu viendras demain?" I en castellà penso que és incorrecte.

Per la resta de frases... mai m'ho havia plantejat  A veure què en diuen els altres.


----------



## ernest_

Keiria said:


> Per mi aquí hi ha dos "que" diferents:
> 
> De fet, a la primera frase hagués escrit el "que" sense accent.



Jo penso el mateix, de fet la pronunciació a la primera frase és un "que" àton, amb una vocal neutra, mentre que els altres dos són amb una "e" oberta.

Els dos segons exemples, trobo que sí que el "què" s'utiliza com a "interrogatiu universal", ho he sentit i fet servir bastants cops, però és una cosa informal jo diria.


----------



## betulina

Antpax said:
			
		

> Només puc ajudar-te amb aquesta demanda/pregunta "En castellà passa?". Jo diria que no, almenys al meu barri. En castellà no podem fer servir "què" per a totes les demandes. En castellà fem servir "qué" al principi d'una demanda (a més de quan cal fer servir "qué" lògicament), quan volem una confirmació (per exemple: ¿qué, vas a venir mañana (o no)?"



Sí, és el que suposava, Ant, gràcies, ja m'aniré autocorregint.  En català no és que "es pugui fer", però crec que sí que ho fem. Això de posar el "què" davant en l'exemple que poses, també ho fem: "què, vindràs (o no)?".



> Sembla que aquest any és un costum felicitar-te per les victòries de La Penya. Enhorabona  , però recorda el nostre tracte, eh.



GRÀCIES, Ant!!! Tres de tres!  Jo el recordo molt bé, el pacte, a veure si vosaltres també ho teniu present... 





			
				Keiria said:
			
		

> Per mi aquí hi ha dos "que" diferents:
> 
> De fet, a la primera frase hagués escrit el "que" sense accent.
> 
> Sempre he pensat que en la frase 1) el "que" feia el mateix paper que en francès el "est-ce que" -> "Est-ce que tu viendras demain?" I en castellà penso que és incorrecte.





			
				ernest_ said:
			
		

> Jo penso el mateix, de fet la pronunciació a la primera frase és un "que" àton, amb una vocal neutra, mentre que els altres dos són amb una "e" oberta.
> 
> Els dos segons exemples, trobo que sí que el "què" s'utiliza com a "interrogatiu universal", ho he sentit i fet servir bastants cops, però és una cosa informal jo diria.



Crec que amb la frase 1 es pot entendre de les dues maneres: tal com dieu vosaltres i com he comentat al primer post, amb el "que" àton i pausa entre "vindràs" i "demà", però també amb el "què" tònic, amb la mateixa entonació que faríem si diguéssim "quan vindràs, demà?".

Estic d'acord amb tu, Ernest, que és una cosa informal/col·loquial, però no em deixa de sorprendre. Potser també està lligat al fet que el relatiu "que" és l'únic relatiu col·loquial en la nostra parla (no diem "una persona en qui confio molt" sinó "una persona que hi confio molt", per exemple). No sé, ho trobo curiós.

Salut!


----------



## avellanainphilly

betulina said:


> Crec que amb la frase 1 es pot entendre de les dues maneres: tal com dieu vosaltres i com he comentat al primer post, amb el "que" àton i pausa entre "vindràs" i "demà", però també amb el "què" tònic, amb la mateixa entonació que faríem si diguéssim "quan vindràs, demà?".



Molt interessant, Betulina. I completament d'acord amb tu!!
Una cosa és fer servir el 'que' (amb vocal neutra al final)  i una altra el 'què' amb vocal oberta al final 

1. Que vindreu demà? 
2. Què vindreu? Demà? 

Curiosament vaig anar fa un parell d'anys a una xerrada sobre preguntes com les de (2). Hi ha qui en diu 'split questions' (preguntes partides/dividides???) i són preguntes en què primer fas una pregunta que no és polar (no demana un sí un no, per resposta, sinó alguna cosa més concreta) i després, la segona part, dóna una possible resposta i es converteix en pregunta polar (la pots contestar amb sí o no). 

És molt curiós això que en català es pugui fer servir 'què' en comptes del marcador interrogatiu que hi correspondria. No hi havia caigut mai. Els articles que conec són sobre el castellà i en tots els exemples hi ha la paraula interrogativa adequada.


----------



## betulina

avellanainphilly said:


> 1. Que vindreu demà?
> 2. Què vindreu? Demà?
> 
> Curiosament vaig anar fa un parell d'anys a una xerrada sobre preguntes com les de (2). Hi ha qui en diu 'split questions' (preguntes partides/dividides???) i són preguntes en què primer fas una pregunta que no és polar (no demana un sí un no, per resposta, sinó alguna cosa més concreta) i després, la segona part, dóna una possible resposta i es converteix en pregunta polar (la pots contestar amb sí o no).



Exacte, Avellana! Tal com ho poses s'entén millor. Són com dues preguntes seguides. Gràcies per  concretar-ho! 



> És molt curiós això que en català es pugui fer servir 'què' en comptes del marcador interrogatiu que hi correspondria. No hi havia caigut mai. Els articles que conec són sobre el castellà i en tots els exemples hi ha la paraula interrogativa adequada.



A mi també em resulta molt curiós. Miraré d'informar-me'n per alguna banda, ara que finalment ho he exterioritzat (en comptes de només tenir-ho al cap ). Però estem d'acord que es tracta d'un fenomen oral, oi?


----------



## pickypuck

En castellà "qué" pot subsutituir els adverbis "cómo", "dónde" i "cuándo", però els acadèmics diuen que això no és "parla esmerada" (com suposava la Keiria). No obstant, és molt normal al carrer fer aquestes substitucions. Només afegir que la substitució de "cuánto" per "qué" està permesa, no em pregunteu per què... això hauria de ser "o todos moros o todos cristianos", oi?
Bye!


----------



## xupxup

M'agradaria afegir un parell de punts al tema. Per una banda, aquest _què_ substitueix no només la partícula interrogativa, sinó també la preposició. Per exemple:
-I això què ho vols? per demà? (substituint "per quan")
-I el Joan què vindrà? Amb la novieta aquella nova que té? (substituint "amb qui")

I d'altra banda, no sé si té cap relació, però en català també es pot fer servir un que en algunes oracions exclamatives substituint un quant:
-Que coses que t'han regalat! (per "quantes coses...")
Aquest ús és molt popular, i no sé si estès per tot el territori. Curiosament en castellà "qué cosas..." té un sentit ben diferent. La frase catalana correspondria al "Qué de cosas..."
Aquest segon què jo el pronuncio àton, i el primer tònic.

Quin tema més interessant! Que m'agrada aquest tema!


----------



## ernest_

No creieu que la puntuació hauria de ser, més aviat: Què ets? de Badalona? Per mi són dos preguntes diferents, com a mínim l'entonació és així.


----------



## avellanainphilly

ernest_ said:


> No creieu que la puntuació hauria de ser, més aviat: Què ets? de Badalona? Per mi són dos preguntes diferents, com a mínim l'entonació és així.



Crec que per reflectir l'entonació segurament queda més clar com ho poses tu, amb dues interrogatives. Però per reflectir la interpretació de la pregunta, és segurament millor com ho posava la Betulina a dalt de tot. Si fossin realment dues interrogatives, hauria de ser possible fer servir la primera tota sola, i això no és possible (si no és que li canvies el sentit).


----------



## Samaruc

Per ací baix també es fa servir molt aquest "què" universal de què parleu.


----------



## avellanainphilly

xupxup said:


> M'agradaria afegir un parell de punts al tema. Per una banda, aquest _què_ substitueix no només la partícula interrogativa, sinó també la preposició. Per exemple:
> -I això què ho vols? per demà? (substituint "per quan")
> -I el Joan què vindrà? Amb la novieta aquella nova que té? (substituint "amb qui")



Bona observació!
D'altra banda, per acabar-ho d'embolicar, diria que les preguntes amb 'qui' no ademeten aquesta mena de construcció:

- * Què vindrà a la festa, el Joan?  (per 'qui vindrà a la festa? el Joan?)
- * Què has convidat a la festa, el Joan? (per 'qui has convidat a la festa? el Joan?)

Aquestes dues frases em sonen fatal. Compartiu la intuïció?


----------



## betulina

avellanainphilly said:


> Bona observació!
> D'altra banda, per acabar-ho d'embolicar, diria que les preguntes amb 'qui' no ademeten aquesta mena de construcció:
> 
> - * Què vindrà a la festa, el Joan?  (per 'qui vindrà a la festa? el Joan?)
> - * Què has convidat a la festa, el Joan? (per 'qui has convidat a la festa? el Joan?)
> 
> Aquestes dues frases em sonen fatal. Compartiu la intuïció?



Jo sí, Avellana, em fa la mateixa sensació. De fet, quan pensava en aquest tema, n'intentava trobar algun cas i no em sortia. Però només amb el 'qui' sol; si va acompanyat d'una preposició, com diu en Xupxup ("què vindrà? amb la novieta?"), llavors sí que fem aquesta "substitució".


----------



## ernest_

avellanainphilly said:


> - * Què vindrà a la festa, el Joan?  (per 'qui vindrà a la festa? el Joan?)
> - * Què has convidat a la festa, el Joan? (per 'qui has convidat a la festa? el Joan?)
> Aquestes dues frases em sonen fatal. Compartiu la intuïció?



Tal com les has escrit potser sí, però es pot dir:

Què — vindrà a la festa, el Joan?
Què — l'has convidat a la festa, el Joan?

El — denota una pausa. Aquestes frases són ben naturals.

AFEGIT: Ostres ara veig que no és el que dèieu, perquè el "què" no substitueix cap "qui" aquí.


----------

